# Looking for a mentor



## Vendiga (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all!

First off please do forgive me for any simple errors, I am open to correction, even for the details.

Just signed up this week and have been finding TONS of information everywhere, however, I still find information scattered on the requirements, pipeline, etc; for Intel Support in SOT-A. Let me begin by giving a background and where I want to see myself to give a better idea.

Currently a civilian electrical engineer (communications/computer programming) with a B.S. in Electrical Engineering and pursuing a M.S. in Electrical Engineering. Fluent in Spanish (spoken as a native speaker when I was a child - thanks mom & dad) and currently learning Brazilian Portuguese. Not necessarily too relevant, but I keep in great shape since I initially wanted to go SF, however, I know I would fit best in the SOF community, so I can still get my geek on ;)

I have been following A LOT of threads on the Intelligence & Support Operations (SOT-A specifically) community and have come to an understanding they are mainly made up of (35P) BUT have some (35N). I would LOVE to get out in the field (emphasis on love), along with being ok doing the technical work behind a desk (I mean its what I do now lol). Also, and probably most noted, I plan on going into the Reserves, considering in CA there is no SOF Support jobs in the NG (weird), so I want to know if there is STILL an option to get those opportunities, or is that only open for the AD? (Not sure if Reservists have limited opportunities due to being "part-time").

Sorry for the winded first post, if anyone is up for it, I would greatly appreciate it!

-R


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 14, 2017)

If you want to be SOF support, specifically             SOT-A then you are going to have to join the NG and be willing to fly, drive, walk to wherever the unit is located. For 19th you are looking at Utah, Colorado and West Virginia. Being a Spanish speaker I would think you would want to look at 20th but then you are looking at traveling to Kentucky, Florida, Mississippi and Alabama.


----------



## Vendiga (Jan 17, 2017)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> If you want to be SOF support, specifically             SOT-A then you are going to have to join the NG and be willing to fly, drive, walk to wherever the unit is located. For 19th you are looking at Utah, Colorado and West Virginia. Being a Spanish speaker I would think you would want to look at 20th but then you are looking at traveling to Kentucky, Florida, Mississippi and Alabama.



Does the Reserves function similarly as the NG in the sense that I have to be stationed at a base that offers that particular MOS? I understand for the NG I have to arrive to that base that offers the job, but I am unsure how the Reserves operates. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 17, 2017)

Don't we have a whole thread on SOT-A?  Maybe we don't, it's been a while.


----------



## Vendiga (Jan 17, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Don't we have a whole thread on SOT-A?  Maybe we don't, it's been a while.



Absolutely! I've gone through it and have gained quite a bit of knowledge, however, I'm distinctly trying to find out about the Reserves side of SOT-A. Can I serve in CA as a Reservist for SOT-A? Or am I limited to the state in which I can serve based upon the NG bases that are available? 

Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 17, 2017)

It's all good, I hope you find the info you need.  Since I don't know anything about the Guard or Reserves, I'll bow out and leave it to those who do.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2017)

The Reserves are Federal and you can live outside of the state in which you drill. A unit may have a policy limiting you to x amount of hours driving time, but we couldn't answer that. Guard units will allow it with a waiver, but which units? You'll have to speak to them.


----------



## CDG (Jan 18, 2017)

Vendiga said:


> Absolutely! I've gone through it and have gained quite a bit of knowledge, however, I'm distinctly trying to find out about the Reserves side of SOT-A. Can I serve in CA as a Reservist for SOT-A? Or am I limited to the state in which I can serve based upon the NG bases that are available?
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding.



Holy. Shit. There is hope after all. Someone read the thread, and had a specific, reasonable, applicable question that they were able to articulate.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 19, 2017)

Vendiga said:


> Absolutely! I've gone through it and have gained quite a bit of knowledge, however, I'm distinctly trying to find out about the Reserves side of SOT-A. Can I serve in CA as a Reservist for SOT-A? Or am I limited to the state in which I can serve based upon the NG bases that are available?
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding.




Special Forces does not have any units in the Reserves. So if you are looking to go to SOT-A then you'll have to go to the Guard side.


----------

